
Hall Effect Sensing and Application (1998) [pdf] - shawndumas
http://sensing.honeywell.com/hallbook.pdf
======
shawndumas
"The Hall effect has been known for over one hundred years, but has only been
put to noticeable use in the last three decades. The first practical
application (outside of laboratory experiments) was in the 1950s as a
microwave power sensor. With the mass production of semiconductors, it became
feasible to use the Hall effect in high volume products. MICRO SWITCH Sensing
and Control revolutionized the keyboard industry in 1968 by introducing the
first solid state keyboard using the Hall effect. For the first time, a Hall
effect sensing element and its associated electronics were combined in a
single integrated circuit. Today, Hall effect devices are included in many
products, ranging from computers to sewing machines, automobiles to aircraft,
and machine tools to medical equipment."

------
jacobolus
This is a great resource, recommended for anyone trying to build little
electronic gizmos. I’ve found it super helpful in trying to use various hall
effect sensors. It also has nice sections on basics about magnets, etc.

It’s been around since at least 1998. 2003 version from the internet archive:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20031005162109/http://content.hon...](http://web.archive.org/web/20031005162109/http://content.honeywell.com/sensing/prodinfo/solidstate/technical/hallbook.pdf)

In the PDF metadata on that file, Creation Date: Oct 14, 1998, 6:29 AM

Too bad there’s no date written anywhere in the text; I’d still recommend
adding a [1998] to this discussion topic though.

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We updated the title.

------
batguano
Please add "pdf" to the title.

Thanks!

